# keeping TSH down at night



## gofigerr (Oct 5, 2009)

I have Hashimoto's but my thyroid tests are normal to low normal. I don't tolerate meds as they seem to make me more hyper. I have had many episodes at night where I wake up and my heart is pounding or racing very fast, I get very flushed and then it calms down. A couple of times I have gone to the ER and once I was in afib. All of the times I went to the ER my TSH was up around 7, once it was 11 but it always comes back down by the time my doc checks it. I found the article below and it makes sense to me now why this is happening only at night. I think my tsh is going up at night but my malfunctioning gland sometimes dumps the hormone causing the palps.

Does anyone know of a natural way to suppress the TSH at night? Or maybe I wasn't taking enough thyroid hormone to supress anything and i was just adding to the misery. When I was on the meds the night time palps and adrenaline rushes were unbearable!

http://www.jacobteitelbaum.com/health_articles_t-z/Thyroid-taking_thyroid_hormone_at_night.html


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I was under the impression that TSH rises spurting out more hormones making a person more hyper, so no meds. at night. I feel mine and I am awaken around two AM with this pulsation in which I call it vibrations, humming, buzzing, ringing, etc. Like something rushing through my veins. I actually feel the pulsing and I can't get back to sleep. It pulses then vibrates, pulses, vibrates, pulses, vibrates and so on. I also feel it during the day but not as intense.

I am hyper and I take my thyroid med. in the AM.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gofigerr said:


> I have Hashimoto's but my thyroid tests are normal to low normal. I don't tolerate meds as they seem to make me more hyper. I have had many episodes at night where I wake up and my heart is pounding or racing very fast, I get very flushed and then it calms down. A couple of times I have gone to the ER and once I was in afib. All of the times I went to the ER my TSH was up around 7, once it was 11 but it always comes back down by the time my doc checks it. I found the article below and it makes sense to me now why this is happening only at night. I think my tsh is going up at night but my malfunctioning gland sometimes dumps the hormone causing the palps.
> 
> Does anyone know of a natural way to suppress the TSH at night? Or maybe I wasn't taking enough thyroid hormone to supress anything and i was just adding to the misery. When I was on the meds the night time palps and adrenaline rushes were unbearable!
> 
> http://www.jacobteitelbaum.com/health_articles_t-z/Thyroid-taking_thyroid_hormone_at_night.html


TSH happens to be nocturnal and generally peaks around 2 AM for most individuals.

I would look to the pituitary and adrenal glands/

You must let us know what you find out.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

gofigerr said:


> I have Hashimoto's but my thyroid tests are normal to low normal. I don't tolerate meds as they seem to make me more hyper. I have had many episodes at night where I wake up and my heart is pounding or racing very fast, I get very flushed and then it calms down. A couple of times I have gone to the ER and once I was in afib. All of the times I went to the ER my TSH was up around 7, once it was 11 but it always comes back down by the time my doc checks it. I found the article below and it makes sense to me now why this is happening only at night. I think my tsh is going up at night but my malfunctioning gland sometimes dumps the hormone causing the palps.
> 
> Does anyone know of a natural way to suppress the TSH at night? Or maybe I wasn't taking enough thyroid hormone to supress anything and i was just adding to the misery. When I was on the meds the night time palps and adrenaline rushes were unbearable!
> 
> http://www.jacobteitelbaum.com/health_articles_t-z/Thyroid-taking_thyroid_hormone_at_night.html


What other labs do you have to share? With ranges please.

Tell us a little bit about your med's history What medications have you taken and in what doses?

A person with a TSH of anything over 3 probably should be on some sort of replacement.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Your thyroid usually starts working around 8-9pm at night.....so I would get a thyroid/adrenal gland test to see how they communicated with each other. Its about a 3 hrs stress test basically that they inject you with stress hormone and see IF YOUR BODY is able to keep up to any changes that are going on in your body. Its fairly easy and pain free. Your symptoms will continue until your body becomes balanced again...so sometimes you have to tough it out on meds if they are going to help you in the long run..


----------

